# 5$ Big Slotted Foam Fly Box



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

So I have a couple Cliff's Bugger boxes, and I like their functionality and quality.I would definitely recommend them for a heavily used / on-the-water box. But as you may know, they are kind of pricey if you are just looking to store flies around the house.

I made this big slotted foam box, and I'm working on a couple others. I gorilla glued (5) 2mm foam sheets together, trimmed the sheet to size, and used a straight edge and a razor to slot the foam. Then I gorilla glued the foam sheet into a $2 storage box I picked up at Michaels (craft store). It works great, but the way I did it was the stupid way....because I was bored, half-drunk, and I had to work with what I had.

I'm going to order some 10mm EVA foam (probably a yoga mat) and trim to size and glue into some boxes with the hinged clasps.

Here's the one I made the hard way.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I should say, this was not meant as a jab at Blue Zone's $200 fly box post. His box is much classier than mine... I would probably leave his version out as a display - its that pretty! Props to you, Blue Zone!

I just happened to have a similar idea with less expensive materials.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I should say, this was not meant as a jab at Blue Zone's $200 fly box post. His box is much classier than mine... I would probably leave his version out as a display - its that pretty! Props to you, Blue Zone!
> 
> I just happened to have a similar idea with less expensive materials.


Good stuff. A lot more useful and durable than mine. I don't like the white foam in mine; looks tacky. Where did you find that brown foam?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Knocking it out Whiskey.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> Good stuff. A lot more useful and durable than mine. I don't like the white foam in mine; looks tacky. Where did you find that brown foam?


It was just thin craft foam sheets you get at the craft stores. I just glued a couple sheets together and put books on top while the glue cured. As mentioned before, I'm going buy some thicker foam (10mms or 1/2") and save terrible of glueing sheets together. Ill let y'all know what I buy and how it works.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> It was just thin craft foam sheets you get at the craft stores. I just glued a couple sheets together and put books on top while the glue cured. As mentioned before, I'm going buy some thicker foam (10mms or 1/2") and save terrible of glueing sheets together. Ill let y'all know what I buy and how it works.


I have seen people use pistol cases that they buy at Academy for relatively little money which are very much like the Cliff's or MFC boxes with a built-in handle and latches, although they are usually not clear plastic. Also, the 3M or Loctite spray adhesives (from Home Depot) are a good way to bond craft foam together for putting in boxes or for tying foam flies.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

rolfewilliams said:


> I have seen people use pistol cases that they buy at Academy for relatively little money which are very much like the Cliff's or MFC boxes with a built-in handle and latches, although they are usually not clear plastic. Also, the 3M or Loctite spray adhesives (from Home Depot) are a good way to bond craft foam together for putting in boxes or for tying foam flies.


Bam! I know exactly which cases you are talking about, and they would be a good option.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I posted before about those materials. It cost $7-8 per box. I've used a couple of different adhesives and 3M's super 77 is the easiest.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

KnotHome said:


> I posted before about those materials. It cost $7-8 per box. I've used a couple of different adhesives and 3M's super 77 is the easiest.


I've done the pistol case box. Works well. Gander has them for like 5 bucks i think


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Barbs_deep said:


> I've done the pistol case box. Works well. Gander has them for like 5 bucks i think


I just bought a couple 12"x8"x3" pistol cases on amazon prime for like $8, and some 10mm kiddy play mats (9 f-ing square feet worth) for $11.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I just bought a couple 12"x8"x3" pistol cases on amazon prime for like $8, and some 10mm kiddy play mats (9 f-ing square feet worth) for $11.


I received my cheap pistol cases (thanks Rolfe) and my kiddie play mats. Chopped up the mat, slotted it with a razor and glued into the pistol case. My only complaint is that the length dimension of the mat pieces was just short of the cases length so the foam doesn't cover every little bit of the boxes interior, and you can still see my layout marks....whatever.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Beats my $30 Umpqua all day.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I use a different system, but if I went back to something like that, then I would look at the clear Plano Stowaway tackle trays with the removable spacers and with the rubber gaskets to keep water and moisture out. Murphy's law comes into play with water. If it can, it will..... Nothin worst than realizing you have a couple of boxes that got wet on a rough run back home and you didn't think to check them, only to find out the next time on the water, that you have a fly box full of rusted hooks.

I also like looking through the box and seeing what fly box has what, before opening it.


----------

